# GROOMING



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Would anyone tell me how long should one take their dogs for grooming and when I say grooming I mean to a salon for the works. Ears, nails, face, butt and full wash and set. I find that when Kashi's hair grows long in the face his eyes begin to tear causing stains in the fur. His hair grows quite quickly. I keep both my pups clipped short especially for the summer months.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If you mean how often, I take Pixie about every 5 weeks. Mig is going to start going as soon as he gets his next set of shots.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I take Kodi every 3 weeks, if possible, but it's just for trimming around the edges. I bathe him at home, and he has a long coat. So it's just nails, foot/butt/belly trim and bangs. If I don't take him that often, I either lose his eyes, or have to get it cut shorter than I like in the beginning. Fortunately, the gal who trims him only charges me $22.00, so I don't mind doing it frequently.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I guess its time for a trim for my two. The trimming here costs 26.00 each without the bathing. I think they are due its been four weeks and Kashi's eyes are becoming lost to me as his hair grows way too fast. I wish I could do it myself but am afraid to ruin his hair and I am afraid of cutting the nails to the quick so its off to the groomers we go on Saturday. Thanks everyone one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> Well I guess its time for a trim for my two. The trimming here costs 26.00 each without the bathing. I think they are due its been four weeks and Kashi's eyes are becoming lost to me as his hair grows way too fast. I wish I could do it myself but am afraid to ruin his hair and I am afraid of cutting the nails to the quick so its off to the groomers we go on Saturday. Thanks everyone one.


I COULD do Kodi's bangs, foot and belly trim, and have in the past. But he is such a HUGE baby about his nails that I cried uncle and started taking him to the Groomer for that. She does such a nice job trimming him, and charges so little, it seemed like a no-brainer to keep on letting her do it!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, $22.00? I was originally getting Luna done for free, but then I was taking her to doggie daycare and I tipped the groomer personally. They just loved her. When I got Dickson, I knew they would charge me. I asked another place what they would charge me and they said $65.00, therefore, I do my own grooming. Learning slowly!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Wow, $22.00? I was originally getting Luna done for free, but then I was taking her to doggie daycare and I tipped the groomer personally. They just loved her. When I got Dickson, I knew they would charge me. I asked another place what they would charge me and they said $65.00, therefore, I do my own grooming. Learning slowly!!


I know, I'm very lucky! I keep asking her if she's sure that's all she wants, and she assures me it is!

OTOH, $65 for just nails and an around the edges trim on a clean, unmatted dog seems excessive!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried to groom Pixie and spent some bucks buying what I needed. Big mistake. I just wasn't confident enough to take that on, and I stressed both of us out way too much. My groomer is a CMG and charges me $45 for everything. She only does toy breeds and a few larger show dogs so it's always quiet and peaceful in there, plus I pick her up in 2 hours every time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The cost of grooming is high, but it is worth it, if you have done any grooming yourself. 

I have always wanted to do grooming myself, so it is a learning process all the way around. That is ....you are learning to groom your dog and you are also learning how to HANDLE your dog while grooming. These are TWO different learning processes.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I pay $ 40 for a bath and parts [as my groomer calls it], that includes trimming privates & paw pads, clipping nails, expelling anals if needed and cleaning ears. If I have her bangs/face trimmed too I think they charge me $ 45. I take Lola anywhere from every 4 weeks to every 8 weeks depending on how dirty she is. I bathe her myself about every 2 weeks. And brush her daily, of course! She is in full coat, but it doesn't seem that long compared to other 1 yr old havs.

I definitely could not groom her myself. The brushing, bathing & blowdrying every two weeks is enough for me. Adding nail clipping, ear cleaning and any trimming would be too difficult. Lola is a squirmy little drama queen.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Karen - $65 seems to be the norm around here, and it was just for a bath, nail clipping, slight trim, etc. - the usual maintenance since I keep Luna in a full coat. I would make sure she didn't have any mats when she went. Another place I used to take Luna when we first got her charged us $55. I stopped taking her after a few times, because she seemed terrified when we would leave her there. I remember this woman in the back (with a cranky scowl on her face) would give us a dirty look and quickly turn around as soon as we walked in the shop to pick Luna up. We decided not to take Luna back. Luna was very happy with her second groomer. With both places, they would have Luna for about 4-5 hrs. We would have to drop her off early around 8-8:30am and then pick her up around 12pm or so. Sometimes the groomer would be running late because he overbooked. I used to take Luna in every 5 weeks. 

I agree that grooming is a two step learning process, but for me it's well worth it. I don't have to worry about the groomer clipping their hair the wrong way, or in such a way that I don't like it. Dickson has never been to a groomer, and after my experience with Luna, I don't want Dickson to go through that horrible experience. Luna is my little drama queen, all squirmy, but she does well with the groomer's arm that I have, and I'm learning how to control her. Dickson loves his baths, but he's still unsure of the dryer. I'm still working on getting him not to move around so much. They both know that as soon as their bath, blow dry, brushing and cleaning of the ears is done - they each get a treat!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How much would just the trim cost, if you bathed her yourself? That's what I do. I would think that the bath and blow dry is what takes a lot of the time spent on the dog.

I also like that I get to stay there with Kodi the whole time. I know EXACTLY what's going on, and what's being done. It never takes more than an hour.

Karen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got quotes of $60 & $65 for the works, with a discount for the 2nd dog.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mine also charges 45.00 for everything per puppy. They do a good job. I would also not feel confident doing the grooming myself hence I get them done about every five weeks. They are their for three hours.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django gets groomed every 5 weeks, full groom, nails, ears, shampoo cut, etc. etc. it takes the groomer about an hour or so. he doesn't get smelly and i could go longer but the hair twn his paws gets too long and so does his coat.


----------

